# Doesn't seem to like Raw



## riley072013 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey friends!
I seem to be having an issue with transitioning one of my V's over to raw- she is 7 years old and at one point when we had the resources she did eat raw (she was about 3years old), unfortunately we had to switch her back to kibble after 6 months or so but recently we put both of our V's on raw (we are using Texas Tripe blends which are 80/10/10) - she ate fine the first 3 days but now is barely eating her food (she's picking at it and doesn't seem to want to eat it)- our other V (she's 4 years old)- is gobbling up her food no problem. Both are pooping just fine.. anyone have any thoughts on what is going on with the older one not wanting to eat the raw? I spent 30min yesterday evening (dinner) and 30 min this morning (breakfast) encouraging her to eat at least half of her portion.. we've tried the rabbit blend and beef blend and both had similar results.. I'm at loss for what else to try. I won't be able to get a different protein until the end of the month..we stocked up on beef and rabbit for the next 2 weeks. Do y'all think its because she is transitioning over to the raw and just needs time or could there be something else at play here? any suggestions or thoughts welcome!

I did add a raw egg to her meal yesterday and she ate that.. she also ate some sardines (canned was all we were able to find) & we've mixed in coconut oil (she loves it) into her meal to encourage eating as well.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It could be the organs. A lot of dogs are fussy about eating them raw and even ground up it could be putting her off. I would try feeding her plain ground beef and also some kind of chunked meat so you can figure out if it's a textural thing or maybe if it's the organs.

It could also be a temperature thing. Adding warm water to the meal to slightly warm it might be helpful. You could also very briefly, 30-60 secs, sear some of it and see if she'll eat that. 

My dog has inexplicably refused to eat food at times, even things she normally enjoys. It makes me wonder if something was off about the food that I couldn't pick up on.


----------



## riley072013 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions! I thought it might be a temp thing as well... I'll try the warm water.. see it that makes a difference. I did notice when I tried to give either one of them a chicken liver they would not eat it.. so def something about that organs might be putting her off. I did have a similar thought about maybe something being off with the meat.. but the other V ate hers just fine. I'll also try the suggestion and just try beef without organ and see if maybe that helps? She has on several occasions spit out the ground bones (basically just eats around the bones and other items she doesn't like). 
One of the reasons I wanted her back on raw (besides finally having the means to manage this!) was to see if her skin allergies would clear up.. she developed some random allergies this year and is constantly scratching or licking her poor paws (literally so much that the hair was gone)- the vet just wants to give her pills.. I want to get down to the bottom and I've changed everything in her environment slowly - diet is one of the last things I am trying. Thank you so much for the suggestions!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

do you have any update on the raw transition progress? i have started changing to it recently and will have my first Texas Tripe pick up tomorrow. In the meantime they have gotten grocery shop meat, Bende so far ate everything from whole turkey neck to ground meat and organs. Miksa struggled with the whole turkey neck, although he was very eager to have it, just could not chew thru it, so i gave him a freeze dried chicken one instead, he was fine with it. Miksa tends to chew on his food not just gulp it down, and gizzard was also after a while a thank you mom, i am tired type, he chewed thru half of it though.
They loved their kibble as well (Orijen) and no issues, other than i had to give them recently twice of the recommended amount to keep their weight on (50-52 pound males each).


----------



## riley072013 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi! The transition went smooth once I did as was suggested by adding a little bit of warm water (my girl just didn't like that the food was cold!). It's been a little over a month since we have transitioned and they are both doing fine! Every once in awhile she might only eat half of what I give her - but I trust that she knows how much she needs to eat, I don't think its a meat issue at all at this point (she is a tad bit overweight and I think both dogs are learning to trust their bodies in terms of how much they need to eat). We do still add coconut oil to some of their meals and I add a raw egg to each dinner meal & add sardines every few days as well. I've have nothing but great things to say about Texas Tripe so far! We do a variety of their meats/blends -hope that helps!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

thank you so much. yes, they seem to have great customer service and they are right on schedule.
i picked up the first order yesterday, but i messed up a bit and ended up for the next weeks with wolf run plus, which sounds like a great concept, but Miksa was tonight like, mom, you are not serious that it is edible with this smell (tripe tends to be smelly, i agree). so i tried altering it with egg and coconut oil for him and he ate then some, but not like Bende, who gulped down the 1.5 pounds and looked at me like is there more? well, will figure to get Miksa like the tribe smell too. i won`t offer him an alternate tonight, usually they are not finicky and i don`t want to start encouraging that habit.


----------

